# garnet 45S R????



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just found an ad for this amp for $30 and I'm wondering if I should go for it. I can't seem to find any information on this amp but I've been looking for a tube amp for some time. I have a picture of it but I don't know how to post it though. It has a volume, treble, middle, bass, overdrive and reverb knobs. it also has a switch that says "reverb, overdrive" "dual FT SW" and a power switch ofcourse. It's pretty small I'd say 10'' to 12'' speaker with 2 inputs. It says it's 50 watts. What model is this, is it a tube amp? It seems the owner knows nothing about amps and he lives far and being a student I'm really tied up right now so I can't just hop on over there and take a look for myself. I'd just like some background information about the amp. From the picture, it looks like the name of the model may have been ripped off from the bottom right corner. 

thanks in advance

NK


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

_Any_ amp is worth $30. Snag it!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that is a solid state amp. For $30 though . . .


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

see I realize it's worth the money. heck, even if it's broken which it shouldn't be. It's just I'm looking to upgrade and I know if I get it and then get a tube amp, I'll end up selling it anyway so it's not worth the trouble. and I'm not the type to have 923847 amps sitting around collecting dust. I was thinking it might be that enforcer model. I saw somebody post a pic of theirs here on the site but that model isn't 50watts though so I really have no idea..


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The 45SR is a solid state amp. Any Garnet with S in the model is solid state and the R means it has reverb.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank You :food-smiley-004:


----------

